# EveryOnes A Painter !!!



## TheLastDaze (Jan 19, 2010)

New here so I figured I'd post a rant in the paint forum as I've been a painter by trade my whole adult life, well with the exception of a couple summers in high school.

I'm still amazed at how many 'painters' give incorrect advice, and have been doing it 'wrong' for so many years, but still plug away at pushing a brush.. 

I'm a licensed contractor from California and Oklahoma everytime I hire I simply try to state the importance of whites, putty knife and maybe a couple personal brushes to bring to the job to ease someone's applications... I stress a painter doesn't classify as painting a few houses, sisters room, moms house etc.. A 'painter' is a seasoned journeyman whom (back in the day) was trained in school for 4 yrs as he 'worked' in the field as a union painter, again I'm a painter but have been in general construction for many years and do every aspect of construction, but my peeve is 'everyones a painter' simply because its the easiest part of the trades to 'fake' your way into.. 

We used to give a 20 question trade test before hire, but I stopped that as some 'most' actually didn't know virtually anything about the trade but we're a good hand in field and could sling some paint, as long as you gave it to them.. 

Looking for 'painters' is a hard task indeed. Yeah, everyone does it a little different but that doesn't make it right either.. Most wont take the time to read spec sheets let alone the back of the can, good supers do and when one of the 'painters' is confronted with a question he better be brushed up on 'facts' and not his 'professional' opinion when hes only learned by hands on.. 

I'm always open for knowledge and hope I can gain a lot from people here on this site.. 


Rant and roll... 1st posting whore:whistling

Rob


----------



## outsidethelines (Oct 19, 2007)

I think part of your frustration may be a simple lack of common sense. I hired someone once on a temp basis who proceeded to, on the first day, walk me around the jobsite (my jobsite) to explain to me all the ways he could be "more helpful" to me by doing things "HIS" way. I used him for the first couple days because I did not have time to find another person right away and then gave him the boot. I was actually floored by the things he was saying and to be honest, I don't think you have to be a 20 year painter to realize that some of these guys are a little screwed up in the head. 
Many will always be employees. If they were really good, they'd have their own jobs and they'd be paying someone else to work for them. It is frustrating to deal with people who cannot see things the way you see them, and it is also frustrating dealing with people who are of the mind that their way is always better and worse when they are too LAZY to learn a new way. On my jobs it is usually my way or they can go. But, the exception is when someone points out to me something more logical that I had not thought of before and usually that is someone I trust, who works hard, respects me and has a proven track record for having good common sense! I never claim to know it all.
As for people not having the right tools for the job; I truly feel your frustration on that one. Even my most loyal painters show up without the tools they are supposed to have. Part of the reason for that is that if they don’t have something, I let them use mine. My fault!


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Out, as a contractor of painters the only thing I ever expected a painter to have was his/her own brushes, 5 in 1, caulk gun, utility knife, painters whites, everything else I supplied, the biggest thing I found over the years was getting the painter to show up on time in 29 years of painting I can only remember 2 guys who would show up before me, and I have worked with over a hundred painters in that time.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

TheLastDaze said:


> N
> I'm still amazed at how many 'painters' give incorrect advice, and have been doing it 'wrong' for so many years, but still plug away at pushing a brush..
> 
> I'm a licensed contractor from California and Oklahoma everytime I hire I simply try to state the importance of whites, putty knife and maybe a couple personal brushes to bring to the job to ease someone's applications... I stress a painter doesn't classify as painting a few houses, sisters room, moms house etc.. A 'painter' is a seasoned journeyman whom (back in the day) was trained in school for 4 yrs as he 'worked' in the field as a union painter, again I'm a painter but have been in general construction for many years and do every aspect of construction, but my peeve is 'everyones a painter' simply because its the easiest part of the trades to 'fake' your way into..
> ...


A great big "Ayuh" from the Eastiest North American P/T guy (hanging it all out about 40 miles into the North Atlantic Ocean)
I'm sure many of my "Wild West" colleagues (eg: Left Of Springfield MA et. al.) would agree


----------



## Mattroffact (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been painting for 5 years and I couldn't agree more with you. Can't tell you how many times I've hired people who "know how to paint" only to find that they don't have a clue. Also I think every painter should have a decent grip at least. I've been working on my own for 2 years and I have more tools than I can fit into my truck. Its not hard to get a basic grip going, it takes all of two large husky bags to set yourself up decently. 
Another problem I keep running into is having to fix other "painters" obvious errors. From sloppy patching to misuse of products I really wish people would stop assuming that every guy with paint on his jeans knows what he is doing.


----------



## samccard (Aug 17, 2007)

I would like to see those 20 questions.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly what the thesis of the rant was but I got the idea.\

Hiring people that claim they know what they are doing can set you up for failure. Hiring someone with little knowledge and the willingness to learn techniques from you has a better end result.

Everyone is a painter because it has a low cost to entry and it is very difficult to flood or burn down a house by doing a bad paint job.


----------



## Mattroffact (Jan 9, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I'm not sure exactly what the thesis of the rant was but I got the idea.\
> 
> Hiring people that claim they know what they are doing can set you up for failure. Hiring someone with little knowledge and the willingness to learn techniques from you has a better end result.
> 
> Everyone is a painter because it has a low cost to entry and it is very difficult to flood or burn down a house by doing a bad paint job.


 
yeah, that was a little rantish, just got under bid on a job by a guy who went so low he can't cover the paint. Good point about being pretty safe as far as porperty damage goes. Although it does get hold being blamed for overspray on floors, even when the color is different than the one I just put on the walls.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

now see... i thought everyone was a sider:whistling


----------



## Painterboy (Dec 18, 2009)

I have also had the same problem finding "painters". I have changed my strategy. Instead of allowing a new hire to paint, I watch him for at least a week, I let him do nothing but prep work. ie sanding, filling holes, moving furniture, getting paint ready for painters, laying out drop clothes, caulking etc. If he nows how to prep properly chances are good that he knows how to paint. If they prove themselves with the prep work I will allow them to run a roller, if they know how to run a roller only then will I allow them to touch a brush. I do this even if I know on the first day they are true painters. It helps me guide them on the way I want things done. It seems to work better than throwing them on a job and letting them do it their way. I am not Burger King, I do not care about their way.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Can we huff the paint?
If so I will be there early.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

My wife says I'm a painter :whistling:whistling
I usually need what ever it takes for the job, plus again what I get on me, plus what i spillarty:

Then buying brushes and rollers each time is just way too much.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't call myself a painter, but I haven't had any complaints yet on any of my paint jobs.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

My wife loves me when I'm done painting.
Between the bourbon bill and dinner bill plus the aggravation I should just hire a real painter!!:clap::clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

whoa...whoa...griz,that would require you to cut out the bourbon??:shutup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> it is very difficult to flood or burn down a house by doing a bad paint job.


We had a house burn down because the painters left their rags in a pile under the Electrical panel. Spontaneous combustion and *whoof!!!!*burned to the ground......


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Remindes me of a few years back when one of my best friends was doing some reno work on his new house. We would go there a few nights a week with a case of beer and poke away at the project. His wife was constantly asking to help out and wouldn't let us be so he appointed her the job of painting the railing.

4 coats, 3 paint brushes and over a gallon of Para Premium later she caught on that it was busy-work.:clap:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> We had a house burn down because the painters left their rags in a pile under the Electrical panel. Spontaneous combustion and *whoof!!!!*burned to the ground......


I retract my earlier statement!

Was it linseed oil?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> I retract my earlier statement!
> 
> Was it linseed oil?


Linseed oil & thinners...........arty:


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

I cant judge, but i can say a few sum sum hehe...

Check your offering wages, might not be what REAL painters are lookin for =)


----------



## Shaggy Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

Kuba said:


> I cant judge, but i can say a few sum sum hehe...
> 
> Check your offering wages, might not be what REAL painters are lookin for =)


 








First off hello Men!!!!!....DC6 member,1994-2005(im 34)...I was reading some rants here...and i was LMAO....I went on a major rant over on Paint talk.com...thats how i found this site...I recognize paintbooger from over there ....Whats up Brother Booger....any way if u wanna read my rant it's over there....What i didnt say over there that i will say here is.....YOU KNOW WHY THE "old schoolers" don't like to spray door frames,metal doors etc..etc.. because back in the day if u broke out a spray gun on a construction site while the sparkies or carpenters were there THEY WOULD WALK!!!!!.....so whats ur choices in that situation???...A...u work the weekends(not to much back in the day(94-2002ish in my area)or.....B u do all the big **** first dry-fall or dry "fog" as some old guys called it,sprayed the block filler,sprayed the primer on the walls,hell sometimes there were situations were we had to run or first coat of finish before even priming the frames or doors...then all the guys grabed the 2in sash tool and 7in rollers and painted doors and frames..U know the old"lay it on heavy on the edges so u only need one shot...or one guy does the frames and the other guy just doors...whatever it took.....i did some residential work back in 92(still in highschool)were the carpenters put up the wood b4 we stained it and we used P&L Heavy Body(non pentrating stain)if u worked with u know if not....

U know what the biggest complaint i hear about other painters from supers or other trades is..."dude those guys come in and just start sprayin dont tell ya,dont cover ur sh!t,evrything's a mess(some Union, some Non)...thats one of the first things i was taught....ask the guy to move it or cover it up....But i know...with todays market and evrybody cuttin everybodys throat those days are over....but thats how i came up....

Anyway guys stay strong and stay safe!!!!

Brother Shaggy...........


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Shaggy Dog said:


> First off hello Men!!!!!....DC6 member,1994-2005(im 34)...I was reading some rants here...and i was LMAO....I went on a major rant over on Paint talk.com...thats how i found this site...I recognize paintbooger from over there ....Whats up Brother Booger....any way if u wanna read my rant it's over there....What i didnt say over there that i will say here is.....YOU KNOW WHY THE "old schoolers" don't like to spray door frames,metal doors etc..etc.. because back in the day if u broke out a spray gun on a construction site while the sparkies or carpenters were there THEY WOULD WALK!!!!!.....so whats ur choices in that situation???...A...u work the weekends(not to much back in the day(94-2002ish in my area)or.....B u do all the big **** first dry-fall or dry "fog" as some old guys called it,sprayed the block filler,sprayed the primer on the walls,hell sometimes there were situations were we had to run or first coat of finish before even priming the frames or doors...then all the guys grabed the 2in sash tool and 7in rollers and painted doors and frames..U know the old"lay it on heavy on the edges so u only need one shot...or one guy does the frames and the other guy just doors...whatever it took.....i did some residential work back in 92(still in highschool)were the carpenters put up the wood b4 we stained it and we used P&L Heavy Body(non pentrating stain)if u worked with u know if not....
> 
> U know what the biggest complaint i hear about other painters from supers or other trades is..."dude those guys come in and just start sprayin dont tell ya,dont cover ur sh!t,evrything's a mess(some Union, some Non)...thats one of the first things i was taught....ask the guy to move it or cover it up....But i know...with todays market and evrybody cuttin everybodys throat those days are over....but thats how i came up....
> 
> ...


Hey bro shaggy! did you know that there are other punctuation marks besides.........? :clap:


----------



## Shaggy Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

mudpad said:


> Hey bro shaggy! did you know that there are other punctuation marks besides.........? :clap:


 


Punctuation or spelling isnt my Trade bro..........:no:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I am a finisher, not a painter :w00t::whistling


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone else ever suddenly awakend in the middle of painting a wall. Thank god it's not dangerous!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> Has anyone else ever suddenly awakend in the middle of painting a wall. Thank god it's not dangerous!


Ain't that the truth.:thumbsup::clap::notworthy:notworthy


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

samccard said:


> I would like to see those 20 questions.


The PDCA has a great test we have been using for years.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 8, 2010)

Being a painter with my own company for 13 years & coming from years in the building background (framing, pouring concrete, hanging rock, remodels, laying tile, additions, kitchen installations) I can safely say there ARE alot of idiots that think they're painters when they're not. We're not_ all_ idiots.:no: Most of the guys I associate & deal with are very professional on jobs. They wear clean whites, have tools in order, drive clean rigs, and don't have beers stashed in their lunch coolers. We try to work with & around other trades being mindful of everyone's property & tools asking them to move them or we cover them if they're not around, not just saying screw everyone & decide to fire up a spray rig & go nuts. If guys on my site leave a mess or crap lying around (oily rags, open thinner buckets etc) believe me they'll hear about it next day. I guess working for really good GC's in the past rubbed off & I know the way to leave a site each day is swept clean, tools picked up, drops folded & uncluttered. My point is that painters have always had the bad rap of being lazy drunks, sloppy etc. & I'm sure its well earned in many instances (That pretty much goes for quite a few trades) but there's also quite a few of us on our game trying to slowly change that image. Just sayin...:whistling


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

It don't take much more than a bucket, roller and a ladder for one to say they are a painter...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

....or a blank work order pad to make them a _salesman...._right _Mr._ Mike?


----------



## Shaggy Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

brushmonkey said:


> Being a painter with my own company for 13 years & coming from years in the building background (framing, pouring concrete, hanging rock, remodels, laying tile, additions, kitchen installations) I can safely say there ARE alot of idiots that think they're painters when they're not. We're not_ all_ idiots.:no: Most of the guys I associate & deal with are very professional on jobs. They wear clean whites, have tools in order, drive clean rigs, and don't have beers stashed in their lunch coolers. We try to work with & around other trades being mindful of everyone's property & tools asking them to move them or we cover them if they're not around, not just saying screw everyone & decide to fire up a spray rig & go nuts. If guys on my site leave a mess or crap lying around (oily rags, open thinner buckets etc) believe me they'll hear about it next day. I guess working for really good GC's in the past rubbed off & I know the way to leave a site each day is swept clean, tools picked up, drops folded & uncluttered. My point is that painters have always had the bad rap of being lazy drunks, sloppy etc. & I'm sure its well earned in many instances (That pretty much goes for quite a few trades) but there's also quite a few of us on our game trying to slowly change that image. Just sayin...:whistling


 




You hit it right on the head Monkey!!!!! I'm sure u have a great reputation and you have the customers who recignize that.Just keep doin what ur doin!The right "People" know the diffrence bro!! The old"I'll scratch ur back if u scratch mine"still works today!! A PRO can recognize anthor PRO believe me!!!!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks bro. Here's to a prosperous new year for US ALL!!!, Its 2010 & we can only go UP from here!


Shaggy Dog said:


> You hit it right on the head Monkey!!!!! I'm sure u have a great reputation and you have the customers who recignize that.Just keep doin what ur doin!The right "People" know the diffrence bro!! The old"I'll scratch ur back if u scratch mine"still works today!! A PRO can recognize anthor PRO believe me!!!!


----------



## martythepainter (Aug 31, 2007)

*I feel ya on this rant.*

I have a One question Pre-employment exam.

It usually weeds out the fireman/painters, schoolteacher painters, and never gonna be/painters very quickly and has saved me Mucho Bucko's.

Can you Pass it? Be Honest. 


*What is used to thin Shellac???????*


----------



## Shaggy Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

martythepainter said:


> I have a One question Pre-employment exam.
> 
> It usually weeds out the fireman/painters, schoolteacher painters, and never gonna be/painters very quickly and has saved me Mucho Bucko's.
> 
> ...


 


Great question!!!!!

I havent used staright Shellac in yrs,but ive used pigmented Shellac(or its more common name B.I.N).I'm going to say denatured alchol!!!!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 8, 2010)

He's right! DN Alcohol


----------



## Shaggy Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

brushmonkey said:


> He's right! DN Alcohol


 






Ok Marty when do i start and whats my pay?????


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

The real question is - where does Shellac come from? And no Googleing:no:


----------



## martythepainter (Aug 31, 2007)

*Em R*

Shaggy Dog,
I just sat down to check the emails for this evening and saw that you responded to my post. WOW. I really didn't think anyone would notice, at least so quickly.

I will have to admit to Katoman that he definitely One Upped me. I had to Google it. I guess I would still be looking for a job, huh? I always just thought it was from the shellacking I got after rolling out two coats in a bath room.

Anyway, I got a bid to get typed up so i better get on my night job. I do want to say, that I really dig this forum, and the guys that obviously put in a lot of time making it what it is. I have learned a lot and laughed even more.

Marty


----------



## martythepainter (Aug 31, 2007)

*Em R Real*

Shaggy Dog,
I just sat down to check the emails for this evening and saw that you responded to my post. WOW. I really didn't think anyone would notice, at least so quickly.

I will have to admit to Katoman that he definitely One Upped me. I had to Google it. I guess I would still be looking for a job, huh? I always just thought it was from the shellacking I got after rolling out two coats in a bath room.

Anyway, I got a bid to get typed up so i better get on my night job. I do want to say, that I really dig this forum, and the guys that obviously put in a lot of time making it what it is. I have learned a lot and laughed even more.

Marty


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

katoman said:


> The real question is - where does Shellac come from? And no Googleing:no:


BUGS:laughing:


----------

